# Effects of plowing on driveways



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

Just started plowing this year and wanted to know how much of an effect plowing has on driveways. Trying to figure out what im going to do if a home owner tries to come at me saying that the plow scrapes up his new seal coated drive way; Also how tough is it on pavers that are incorporated into the driveway (being a slight lift above the driveway). Are you able to keep your blade down all the way when doing a driveway with pavers in it? Or do you have to raise slightly? I do not have any clients with this issue, just wondering for future advice.
Furthermore I guess im just trying to get an idea if plowing has a substantial amount of scrape on the driveway (enough to allow the client know that there will be minor scrapes). 

Thanks guys


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Most people who have had their drives plowed in the past don't even think about it.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

If its a paver drive it should be done with a poly edge or a snow blower
I only have a few to do and I use a snowblower


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I have shoes on my plow and raised about .25" off the ground. Some people on this site do not like shoes.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

thelettuceman;1371893 said:


> I have shoes on my plow and raised about .25" off the ground. Some people on this site do not like shoes.


if they are steel shoes can still do damage now if you have rubber wheels that might work better


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

I have seen the rust scrapes on a few of my driveways, very minor though, nothing real major. I have also seen a few spots where the asphalt has worn a little on my asphalt ones. I have NEVER got a complaint. It happens most on the driveways that are older and have uneven concrete/asphalt. My buddy has one of those poly blades(he does some pavers), it is the biggest joke. Leaves almost 1-2 inches of hardpack if people have driven over it. I think people would much rather have a drive thats almost down to the pavement and deal with a few minor scrapes that are not even noticeable.


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

thelettuceman;1371893 said:


> I have shoes on my plow and raised about .25" off the ground. Some people on this site do not like shoes.


Thumbs Up

Use the feet, not sure if they make any poly feet, but that would be idea if your worried about scuffing up the drive.. As for the stone drives, I have never done one but I would just be sure that the owner knows the risk if you use the truck, let them decide what is worse....

I have seen many people around here KY with out shoes on there plow, but then again hardly anyone around here wear them on there feet either

I run feet because I do not want to tear up my plow (and my toes get cold:laughing, wear down my cutting edge faster, do excessive damage to driveways. 
The plow came factory with feet, so why take them off, besides if you want your lot that clean, use a little more salt, its cheap...

Just my opinion,


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I used to run shoes on my Western until the ground froze every where I pushed snow off a paved surface and then I would take them off for the rest of the winter or until the ground started to thaw out. You are running a 3 ton truck over the grass and driveway with a sharp steel cutting edge on a 1000lb plow so there is going to be some type of damage whether it's pavers, asphalt, coated asphalt, concrete, or grass. In fact I took up probably a 1ftLx4ftW chunk of sod on my neighbors yard this past weekend plowing with my four wheeler and I told him about it all he said was "It'll grow back I'm not worried about it". Just pay attention to what kind of driveway it is and you should be able to avoid major damage to the surface and if you do damage something tell the owner of the property immediately so they don't find it on there own. I have done major damage to asphalt with our loader but thankfully it was our property and parking lot and not someone else's.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

If anyone gets their driveway seal coated right before winter, they are dumb. If nothing else, the salt-laden chunks of snow dripping off the car sitting in the driveway is going to do more harm than the plow scraping over it. Again, most people that have their driveway plowed know the routine. I personally do not use the plow shoes. I like to scrape the surfaces down as best I can. Buddy of mine has a truck which he only uses to plow his driveway (its quite long and fairly wide) and he keeps the shoes set about 1/4" up, and it never scrapes good, leaving snow on the driveway which then get packed down from driving over it. After a good day in the sun and then a cold night, his while driveway turns into a giant sheet of ice, you could literally go skating on it. Not the type of result I want to go for. If you're doing any stone or gravel driveways, then use the shoes for sure.


----------

